

Chinese official mistakes Twitter clone for private chat tool - westiseast
http://www.penn-olson.com/2011/06/21/sina-microblog-affair/

======
Steko
"A journalist subsequently interviewed Mr. Xie via telephone and he owned up
everything"

I wonder if he owned up to the impropriety of using your official position to
reimburse your mistress for things she bought for herself.

~~~
colkassad
I wonder how serious the corruption charge must be in China before facing
execution.

~~~
potatolicious
Proportional to public outrage.

~~~
Steko
Also inversely proportional to the strength of your connections to higher ups.

~~~
bilbo0s
Actually, @potato has it right.

If the public gets mad at you, you AND your mistress are goners in China.

It's crazy how things work over there. Trial is only used as a method of
providing justification for the execution.

------
imrehg
Well, that's a serious usability fail, looking from the technical point of
view.

~~~
civilian
Is it really? I feel like it just takes a basic amount of curiosity to ask
yourself: "Huh, is this really how it works?" I'm optimistic about the general
population asking those kinds of questions, but I might just be a(n elitist)
technophile. :-/

Something my dad told me: Never be one misstep away from a big mistake.

~~~
geon
Even if he did ask himself if it was actually private, he apparently didn't
attempt to ensure he was right. That should be obvious to anyone. Who doesn't
look over the shoulder before talking about a sensitive subject, even if you
are alone in a public place?

I have an obsession about checking the door handle when using public
bathrooms, which is why I hate the accessibility adapted door handles very
common here in Sweden:

[http://picasaweb.google.com/beth.hochman/GoteborgUniversityS...](http://picasaweb.google.com/beth.hochman/GoteborgUniversitySweden#5174373068299178450)

------
westiseast
what's so surprising was that even after thousands of people started to follow
them, they still didn't notice that it was a public conversation they were
having...

------
fmavituna
They should have claimed that Lulsecz hacked both accounts and made this fake
conversation for the lulz :)

~~~
westiseast
yeah, blame it on the western imperialists!

